#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Do you know about Apple iPod for best mp3 enjoyment

## Medusa

Hey guys, :Smile: 

I am planning to buy an iPod with best mp3 quality. Can anyone suggest me the model for it and Also I want nearest prize for iPod with apple head set? Can anyone familiar with this let me know about the details that you knew.

Thank you if you can help me. :Thanks:

----------

